# Clownfish/Chromi Questions



## MPRINCE (Aug 18, 2007)

I purchased 5 Chromis about ten days ago and let them rule the tank for one week and everything was fine, one of them started to have all the symptoms of stress, not eating, resting on the bottom all the time etc. Then we put in two Clownfish and the next day the one chromi died. Now I have another Chromi starting to act the same was as the one that died. The other three seem really healthy and the clownfish seem healthy. Whats causing this? is it normal? any suggestions? Thanks

also one of my clowns has a tiny white speck behind his gill, should I be alarmed by this?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

What are your water parameters? Ammonia, nitrites, nitrates, pH, salinity, etc.


----------



## MPRINCE (Aug 18, 2007)

Nitrates are between 2-4 ppm, Nitrites are 0-.5, ph is between 7.4-7.8, ammonia either 0 or a little bit above, and the salinity is 1.02


----------



## MPRINCE (Aug 18, 2007)

Nitrates are between 2-4 ppm, Nitrites are 0-.5, ph is between 7.4-7.8, ammonia either 0 or a little bit above, and the salinity is 1.02


----------



## ffuusshhh (Aug 29, 2007)

well i would worry a bit about the white spot only if more appear and the chromis shouldn't die just like that, maybe Ich...but they should be more hardy than to just die like that. Ich could have been inside there gills and then left one of the chromises and attached to the other.

Ich's trademark is the white spot. watch out....


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

MPRINCE said:


> Nitrates are between 2-4 ppm, Nitrites are 0-.5, ph is between 7.4-7.8, ammonia either 0 or a little bit above, and the salinity is 1.02


your ammonia and nitrites should be 0 right now. nitrates vary but should be kept as low as possible so try making more water changes. and your salinity should range from 1.20 -1.24 so add more salt(to water then your tank) your ph should also be around 8.2, so use salt like Instant Ocean. that automaticaly sets your ph to 8.2. try to fix these up and cure the ich as soon as the cyst(little white spot) explodes.You shouldnt see anymore outbrakes in the future=happy fish & you. good luck with that


----------

